# Is everyone price gouging after the pandemic?



## Sapper27 (8 mo ago)

Had a company quote me $23,000 for a 4 zone mini split or $30,000 for a forced air unit does anyone else agree this is just robbery


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

Sapper27 said:


> Had a company quote me $23,000 for a 4 zone mini split or $30,000 for a forced air unit does anyone else agree this is just robbery


Not sure what alls involved but that's seems really low. They must be using junk equipment an screwing themselves on labor. What tonnage? Is there existing duct for the forced air system? Most contractors have had a 35 to 40 % price increase on equipment in the last year. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Sapper27 said:


> Had a company quote me $23,000 for a 4 zone mini split or $30,000 for a forced air unit does anyone else agree this is just robbery


It’s not Robbery . I would consider both those bids reasonable to low before the pandemic. Now I would consider them “keeping me fed and “open” on new construction and a loss if it’s retro. There are many variables and quality of the company/designer/ installer/ construction/ owner/ climate/ availability to just plain crappy equipment. If I was the homeowner installing a 4 head mini split for 23000; I would no it’s not a Mitsubishi and/or any viable replacement and certainly not a heat pump system. The shabby job they would do slapping it in on Thursday ; if they even show up at all with anything, would not compliment the efficiency and/ or ability of the units themselves and would certainly be a “lot” from a few years back. Meaning high refrigerant cost and availability and over all life of the units cause if it cost more to fill it than a whole new system cost. Then your screwed. Basically an outdated unit by a scammer who never shows or a hack who just needs the cash ;so bids it low but floods your home, then charges you double the original price on top of that. So more money for crappy equipment for a guy being in your house for a year and the thing barely works and definitely not cooling your home. And don’t even get me started about duct work and design of a for Central forced air system. 30,000 is deal and a half but will be unbalanced spider system maybe it works for a year but catches your house on fire. And with a furnace you have poison gas to be exhausted by someone who bids it at a loss. Probably a scam, or it will suck or price will double.
Problem is most guys in the trade are price gouging. In closing; the trade is not easy to do right , much less efficient. A good split heat pump system with 4 heads will cost You up too $15,000. It cost me 100 minimum a day to get to my jobs with no tools or equipment. You add in ;design time., Education ; food , equipment availability, fabrication, and all the cost to run a company 


Sapper27 said:


> Had a company quote me $23,000 for a 4 zone mini split or $30,000 for a forced air unit does anyone else agree this is just robbery





Sapper27 said:


> Had a company quote me $23,000 for a 4 zone mini split or $30,000 for a forced air unit does anyone else agree this is just robbery


----------

